# Considering selling Empire



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Hi I'm thinking of selling my Empire army which is almost entirely undercoated apart from 10 handgunners painted in Averland colours and some swordsmen with a bit of yellow on, but I'm not sure how much they are worth, could anyone give me a rough idea?

Warrior Priest

2 Plastic Battle Wizard 

40 Swordsmen : Full Command (Including Griffon Banner)

20 Swordsmen 

20 Halberdiers 

20 Greatswords : Full Command (Metal)

10 Handgunners 

10 Handgunners 

10 Pistoliers (about 5 or 7 old metal)
10 Pistoliers 

Mortar

Helblaster


----------



## effigy22 (Jun 29, 2008)

I tend to go GW Retail value -30 to 50% depending on the original cost. 

If its a collectors item which is no longer stocked then your looking at handsome sum of money from the right person. But then it depends on how much money you want to make back on your investment.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

effigy22 said:


> I tend to go GW Retail value -30 to 50% depending on the original cost.
> 
> If its a collectors item which is no longer stocked then your looking at handsome sum of money from the right person. But then it depends on how much money you want to make back on your investment.


It's like 50% old 50% new Empire models, It does have some rare items but I'm unsure whether I want to sell them as part of it. There's an army on Ebay selling for over £100 but it's nearly half the size of what I've got.

The Rare models I got are the old Hengis model which I was going to use a a wizard, Ricco from his republican guard which I was using as my Elector count and the special battle standard bearer from the old £100 army box.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Here's the Exact amount

Mounted Elector Count

Mounted Warrior Priest

Captain with Blooded Greatsword

Warrior Priest

3 Battle Wizards (Two Plastic, One Metal) 

39 Swordsmen : Full Command (Including Griffon Banner)

20 Swordsmen 

20 Halberdiers 

20 Greatswords : Full Command (Metal)

10 Handgunners 

10 Handgunners 

10 Pistoliers (about 5 old metal models)
10 Pistoliers 

12 Knights with Command

Mortar

Cannon

Metal Helblaster


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking of putting it up for £150 and £200 buyout, any thoughts?


----------

